# *GASP!* Bunny hunting? Bunny boots? Bunny bar-b-cue??



## MyBoyHarper (May 26, 2006)

I clicked on a link I found while browsing the forum, and it brought me to rabbits.com

On there, they had links to all kinds of rabbit stuff, but on the righthand side of the page was links to bunny hunting, bunny fur boots andcoats and hats and shoes, and bunny recipes and bunny cooking.

*Scurries off to hide Harper and hug him fiercely*:tantrum:

Harper says that they can kiss his :bunnybutt:


----------



## Spring (May 26, 2006)

Ick. That's so disgusting. I could cry about howmany rabbits get killed so some one can wear a "Fashionable" fur coat..disgusting. Fur is the nastiest thing ever.. who would even want towear it?! 

Eww BB-Q bunny? I hope if rabbits become more and more beloved housepets, less people will choose to breed for meat... but I doubt that'llever happen. 

I read on this rabbit website and went to the idiots webpage. This guywas holding a cute little bunny ransom saying if he didn't collect$50,000 he'd take it the butchers and eat it for a "feast". I don'twant to post anything about it, so people won't look at it. I took alook out of curiosity, and I wish I hadn't. I was too afraid to look on"the recipe" section, where he said would have descriptions ofbutchering and recipes if he didn't collect the money. I hope this guysmental, and it's just a scam. So disgusting.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, some of the stuff on there is pretty sick.I was hoping something like rabbits.com would be a bunny informationsite. That is not the information I want to see.

Ugh, makes me want to go hug my baby even harder, but he already thinks his mommy is a loony tonight, LoL.


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2006)

Oh wow...to go from cages and care info to EATING them? EEK!! :shock::shock:

P.S. You're avatar is adorable!!


----------



## Spring (May 26, 2006)

I hate going to those sites where you type insomething and it birngs up a list of sites.. thety usually just bringyou to more links! I know I searched rabbit toys once and it brought upa search site about thermal underwear... I had to have a little laughat the stupidity.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 26, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> P.S. You're avatar is adorable!!


Thanks! He'ssuch a littleGQ rabbit. :muscleman:


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2006)

*Lol...cute!! I love dutch rabbits...they're so cute!

MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > P.S.You're avatar is adorable!!
> ...


----------



## Andrea (May 27, 2006)

When I found Aniseed she was covered in Oil, andI had to bath her. After I blew dried her for an hour, I wondered whothe heck would want a rabbit fur coat, I mean it taked FOREVER to dry!


----------



## maherwoman (May 27, 2006)

*LOL...true...you do have experience in it now, huh? Lol...

Andrea wrote: *


> When I found Aniseed she wascovered in Oil, and I had to bath her. After I blew dried her for anhour, I wondered who the heck would want a rabbit fur coat, I mean ittaked FOREVER to dry!


----------



## naturestee (May 27, 2006)

Psst. MyBoyHarper! Try this website instead!

http://www.rabbit.org

I'm surprised you got the site that you did. The last time Ityped .com instead of .org by accident, it took me to a site for...shall we say... boyfriend replacements? That was ashock. I guess they must have sold the domain name.


----------



## Flopsy (May 29, 2006)

Didn't rabbits.com used to be the homepage for rabbits only. I guessing someone bought it.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 4, 2006)

Meh, that sounds like a nut case site too. Bun-Bun also says they can kiss his :bunnybutt:
Almost makes you whant to shout out your oppinion to the site angyly,huh? Who makes a site dedicated to loveble bunnies - then they have anevil side to it.
Even worser, that the Rabbit Shows at the county fair are connected to making rabbit meat. So eeri and upsetting to me.
Luckly, it's illegal to sell rabbits intended as pets as food or to useas snake food. Yet some dumb asses still get away whith it.


----------



## ruka (Jun 4, 2006)

My grandmother is Italian and makes rabbit atleast once when we visit. I've eaten rabbit, but don't remember what ittasted like because I convinced myself it was chicken. I would rathernot have eaten them, but you can *never* say no to Italiangrandmothers' cooking.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 4, 2006)

*ruka wrote: *


> Mygrandmother is Italian and makes rabbit at least once when we visit.I've eaten rabbit, but don't remember what it tasted like because Iconvinced myself it was chicken. I would rather not have eaten them,but you can *never* say no to Italian grandmothers'cooking.




Well, I can't say too much myself, I still eat slaughtered chickens,tortured pigs,and butchered cows... I'm seriously thinking ofbecoming a vegetarian for this reason.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jun 29, 2006)

those people are sick!

Most of us feel bad enouh eating everyday meat but to thinkof a poor rabbit they cant defend them selves unlike other animals.


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, most cows, pigs, and chickens are as defenseless as rabbits so they are in pretty much the same boat. 

I used to think that using a rabbit for meat was disgusting and gross, but now I realized how hypocritical it sounds. I still wouldn't eat rabbit, but I do eat meat. There isn't really a difference in a rabbit or a pig, just the appearance. I still wouldn't eat rabbit, but I can't say it's gross.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 29, 2006)

I am con sidering becoming a vegetarian but will think long and hard before I commit to it. I feel that since "man" is a mammal with teeth made to chewmeat that it may be "in the natural order of things" for man to eat meat. HOWEVER it is not normal the way that animals are raisied in this society which offends me quite a bit. I am more offended by the deplorable conditiions that aniamls are subjjected to before slaughter than I would be if it was 100 yrs. ago and someone took one chicken out of the flock for dinner, Does anyone get my point?


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes! With the growing demand, they want quick, easy, affordable at the suffering of the animal. As long as the population keeps exploding, the problem won't end. If I were to become a vegetarian, it would be for the same reasons that you said Angie.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jun 30, 2006)

*wails* But at least the other animals could bite harder if the bit.



There a ladie who has a site that a friend sent me a link to and she got proof.

Uh here it is.(caution some of the pictures are sad) she told me to show who ever I find.(maybe I should see what your reactions are first then put in the link.)


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

Insome cases, you are true, but I do know that most animals headed for the slaughter are treated in a way they can't bite or fight back.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2006)

I want to see the pictures...it probably is like PETA stuff. It might push me over the edge into a vegetarian lifestyle


----------



## Lissa (Jun 30, 2006)

What is the difference between eating a cow, a pig, a chicken, a rabbit, a goat, a cat, etc? It's all equally disgusting to me. 

P.S. I'm vegetarian.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2006)

Human beings are meat-eating by nature (but can also be vegetarian if the correct balance of protein is achieved.)I am not against eating meat as we are also animals in the food chain of nature...I am against the manner in which animals (for meat are treated)


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 30, 2006)

The trouble is, raising beef and pork humanely is far more expensive than the way most commercial farms do it. To raise them humanely, the farmer needs twice as much acreage, more expensive feeds instead of the commercial ones. And of course, this effects the prices in the stores, so most people can't afford it. 

I don't think I would ever have the will power to go vegetarian, but I would be thrilled to see more humane and organic farms showing up. BTW, I think (correct me if I'm wrong) most times organic eggs/meat/milk has also been raised in a more humane way than your general commercial products. 
I know most of us can't afford to buy organic/humane products all the time, but mabye if we all buy them once or twice a week, the demand, and therefore the production, of these animal products will go up.

Is that something we could do on here? Make a pledge to buy organic/humanely farmed animal products whenever possible? Mabye even start a thread on it, people could "sign on" and make a promise to try and make a difference? I know that as long as the consumers don't take control, the huge and powerful commercial meat producers will not even slow down their cruel treatment of animals. It's all about supply and demand.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2006)

You're right Gentle giants..we also shouldn't be buying products that test on animals. I know that here you can buy eggs that are called free-roam, organic. That means that the chickens were allowed to roam on a farm like a normal chicken should. They are more expensive though. I think that we should start a new thread and not say we are going to do it if we aren't....we should think about it first. It would be easier if we could support each other


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree. It should be something that you think hard about, and no one who doesn't decide to sign would be critisized in any way. 
BTW, I don't buy eggs at all, I have my own poultry. Which at the moment are free-roam, even though they aren't supposed to be! (We had a bad wind storm, and the pen blew over at one end. Thankfully no one was injured.)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2006)

There is a book available that lists all companies that use animals to test and those that don't. I'm going to try to get a hold of it as I always forget what I'm buying. I guess that if we all tried a little harder that we could help animals to some degree.


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

I try my best not to use products used on animals, and I watch out for the little rabbit symbol on most products like shampoo, make-up, ect. I refuse to eat store eggs.. compared to a friend of ours who has chickens (they are so spoiled!) the eggs are so much better! It's like comparing dirt with a fresh meal! Happy Chickens = better eggs . 

This is interesting, because I just was reading this thing on the SPCA website with more humane products you can buy..

http://www.spca.bc.ca/farm/participants.asp


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> There is a book available that lists all companies that use animals to test and those that don't. I'm going to try to get a hold of it as I always forget what I'm buying. I guess that if we all tried a little harder that we could help animals to some degree.


 Companies that do/don't test on animals:

http://www.caringconsumer.com/resources_companies.asp

Charities that do/don't test on animals:

http://www.caringconsumer.com/resources_charities.asp


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh! All the major companies are testing! It makes me sick. I just LOOOOVE it when I see on a product "We do not test on animals"


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

Yay! The makeup, soap, and extra goodies I got from the Body Shop are safe.. That's good, just to confirm that they are cruelty free.

Hmm.. I have this shampoo called "Down under Natural's" That says not tested on animals, but I couldn't find it on that site? 

That's shocking how many big companys do that.. :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 3, 2006)

Those charity lists are somewhat bunk. I looked up blood-related charities that don't test on animals. Well, they don't _test_ on animals which just means that they don't have an associated research facility (the one I used to work at did), but what you don't know is that the standard testing equipment uses enzymes and other products from animal sources. Rabbit blood cells to test for unusual antibodies, chicken liver cells for syphilis, various mouse/goat/other animal enzymes to test for HIV, HEP B and C, etc.

So just FYI, if it's medical treatment of some sort, it uses research from animal testing or animal products. We just don't have the technology yet to go without.


----------



## Greta (Jul 4, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> It's like comparing dirt with a fresh meal! Happy Chickens = better eggs.


 Very much so. In my household, store eggs are referred to as "those nasty white things" and are only bought if the (very spoiled, people food eating) chickens are molting instead of laying, or if a large quantity of eggs are needed for the annual easter egg hunt.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> *Spring wrote:*
> 
> 
> > It's like comparing dirt with a fresh meal! Happy Chickens = better eggs.
> ...


 Same here. We were forced to buy a dozen store eggs while saving my poultry's eggs for fair...my brother cracked open a store bought egg to cook it and I laughed out loud when I saw how terrible and smallthe albumen and yolk looked! :inlove:I love my hens!!!!

Ellie

P.S. Have you hugged your hen today?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish i could live outside town and have hens, ducks etc. I think I would love to have hens.:inlove:


----------



## BekasBunnies (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, you would love your hens. They are amazing creatures. My Penelope has four chicks right now and I love watching her teach them stuff! Cheesecake tastes SO different with fresh eggs. My girls prefer my cheesecake to birthday cake for their birthdays. I always make a regular cake too, as some of the kids who come aren't used to the richness in fresh eggs and can't do the cheesecake! 

We had a rooster not too long agowho was rotten!! He was trying to get Penelope to abandon her nest and he would dig the eggs out from under her and break them. Once we figured out he was the one doing it we had a wonderful "Reggie Soup"!! My daughter who the chickens belong to actually butchered him herself. It's all part of life on the farm. He had a wonderful free-range life while he was alive and was terribly spoiled, but we needed Penelope to hatch off some more chicks as some of our hens are getting really old and time to replace them. She is the only one of our hens who will set. Reggie lived a stress free life and died a stress free death.......and really tasted yummy.

~BARB~


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 13, 2006)

I work at this place called Call of the Wild, it's a museum with a huge gift shop and put put golf, stuff like that. Well, we sell TONS of rabbit furs, rabbit jerky, stuff like that. It's disgusting, and I only just noticed it because it's kept in a back corner of the store by the cowboy boots and moccasins, where I don't go very often. Some lady bought 80 furs the other day, because she was making a coat out of them!:shock:

Also, when it says "finished product not tested on animals" does that mean they still test on animals BEFORE the product is finished? I was a little confused about that, because all of Bath & Body Works' products say that on them.

PS- I'm a vegetarian, and I'm not going to lie, it's a difficult diet to adjust to. You have to pay a lot of attention to what you eat in order to get all the nutrients you need, especially protein. I hate when people force their values onto other people, whether it's veggies telling meat people to go veggie, or the other way around. You wouldn't believe how many people have told me off saying that eating meat is natural, and that I was going to die early because I'm a veggie!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 13, 2006)

I just want to...OH! that makes me so mad!!!!!

If I ever find that person who made that site I know plenty of people that will help me hold him down! and when they do I'll give him such a pinch.(destroy!)


----------

